# Zoll X Series 12 lead EKG Transmission Setup



## Brad (May 11, 2018)

We have a Zoll X series and would like to be able to send our 12 lead EKG's to an email address.  Its my understanding that when this is done, the email allows the 12 lead to be printed off in a nice neat 1 page form.  

Either way, this is how we will transmit to the hospital.  

We have a Verizon jet pack in the squad for wireless service.

I'm unsure how to get the Zoll to hook up to the jet pack.  It asks for things like a SSID # which I'm not sure what that even is.  And then beyond getting connected I've yet to find where you put in destination email/fax #'s.  

Any help or direction would be greatly appreciated!  We are a small, rural volunteer department and trying the best we can for our patients

Thank you


----------



## NPO (May 11, 2018)

Brad said:


> We have a Zoll X series and would like to be able to send our 12 lead EKG's to an email address.  Its my understanding that when this is done, the email allows the 12 lead to be printed off in a nice neat 1 page form.
> 
> Either way, this is how we will transmit to the hospital.
> 
> ...



I'll help where I can. 

When you transmit the data to a computer for your reports, you can also pull up a JPG of the EKG as well. This is nice to save them for educational purposes. 

SSID is the name of the WiFi network you want to connect to.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 11, 2018)

Have you tried contacting Zoll? They would probably be the best resource to give you any and all answers you need.


----------



## Brad (May 12, 2018)

I have not tried contacting Zoll, but maybe this week I can try just was trying to get around a possible tech fee from Zoll. Thank you for the help thus far!


----------



## JGB (Jun 9, 2018)

You need to set up your 12 lead account at zollonline.com. There you can create contacts and distribution lists. You will also get your 12 customer number that you would have to put in the x. Your rep a should be able to help you.


----------

